# Ice maker only making a few cubes



## turbokat (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a 2 1/2 yr. old Fridgidaire side by side refrigerator. Just recently the ice maker is only making a couple cubes at a time. It makes 8 cubes originally. I have full water pressure going into main line which is a plastic line with a filter on it. Line is not kinked. If filter was clogged I wouldn't have full water pressure. Then there's a line that goes up back of fridge to ice maker. Now this I'm not sure of, does water constantly come through that line or only when ice maker needs to fill? When I checked that line it was wet, but no water freely running through. Inside, water reservoir clear,little ice build up where water goes in, I removed. Can't find any clogged ice cubes, wheels turn when needed but only a few cubes are made. Any ideas?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

change the water valve


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

first I should have asked you if you changed the filter inside the refrig??


----------



## turbokat (Jul 18, 2012)

NO, I have not changed filter in back of fridge, I'm still getting good supply of water in front. And I'm not exactly sure what valve you mean.


----------



## turbokat (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ice Maker*

I think my Ice Maker is possessed, LOL, Now it's making 6 cubes instead of 8. 6 is better than 3 or 4.This thing has messed with me many times before. What would cause it to work fine one minute and be crazy the next? It seems like it has a mind of it's own!!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

turbokat said:


> NO, I have not changed filter in back of fridge, I'm still getting good supply of water in front. And I'm not exactly sure what valve you mean.


I'm not talking about the filter in back of refrig, I'm talking about the filter INSIDE your refrig.


----------



## turbokat (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry it's taken me a while computer problem. Anyway, yes, Iam talking about filter INSIDE the back of the fridge. Not the one outside of fridge that goes to water line. In these few days the thing is back to making cubes like crazy. I just don't understand what happens!


----------

